# The New 5th Generation BMW 7 Series Breaks Cover



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

Eat your heart out S-Class


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Love it!:thumbup:

Its about time BMW starts making it more driver oriented. I hated that straight across dash.


----------



## glgpc (Oct 27, 2006)

All this stuff would be great, if it didn't look like a copy of the LS 460.


----------



## EHDEN (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbdwn:

the rear looks like the Lexus LS, which is NOT a good thing. Does not get close to the S-Class. MB still has not only BMW beat, but all other auto makers in the luxury vehicle by a mile IMO.


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

I am sorry to say but that thing is ugly!:thumbdwn:

The interior is nice but the outside is fugly, too much of an LS clone.

Well maybe with time it will grow on me....and it could look better in person. I have seen many cars that look ugly in pictures only to look great in person.


----------



## BigPimp (Sep 27, 2003)

Lexus look a like from the back, good combo of the old and newotherwise. I like it. However, S Class from the look perspective still shows much better, more 'presidential', more of a flagship but it also drives likes a ship whereas 7 is always the best handling large sedan out there.


----------



## Jerry 745Li (Jun 13, 2007)

Still a 6 speed transmission when Mercedes and Lexus have 7 and 8 speeds!

Jerry


----------



## Kid_A (Jul 10, 2008)

I think from the C-Pillar forward it is great, It is not much of what i expected from the blackout ad, I really wanted to see more of the Concept CS. but i guess after BMW took so much crap in 2001 for the 745i (which i thought was incredible, I lived in the middle east at the time and all of my fathers friends were already on waiting lists to get their hands on this car.) they are looking to go a little more conservative with their design. Many people complained about the Bangle boot but i think the guy was ahead of his time and took a lot of scrutiny for it, if u look at the new s-class it seems to have adapted much BMW styling including the Bangle Boot. And i really think this car needed to be more aggressive at the tail, though i do not think the front broke new boundaries, I think from a marketing point of view they are hitting their target market with an excellent range of technology on the interior and luxury styling on the outside. and to agree with almost every one else, i could slightly mistake the taillights with a lexus LS (fix that curve at the end, and i think im going to love the car)


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

Kid_A said:


> I think from the C-Pillar forward it is great, It is not much of what i expected from the blackout ad, I really wanted to see more of the Concept CS. but i guess after BMW took so much crap in 2001 for the 745i (which i thought was incredible, I lived in the middle east at the time and all of my fathers friends were already on waiting lists to get their hands on this car.) they are looking to go a little more conservative with their design. Many people complained about the Bangle boot but i think the guy was ahead of his time and took a lot of scrutiny for it, if u look at the new s-class it seems to have adapted much BMW styling including the Bangle Boot. And i really think this car needed to be more aggressive at the tail, though i do not think the front broke new boundaries, I think from a marketing point of view they are hitting their target market with an excellent range of technology on the interior and luxury styling on the outside. and to agree with almost every one else, i could slightly mistake the taillights with a lexus LS (fix that curve at the end, and i think im going to love the car)


+1 about E65 745i design, it was way ahead of its time and people couldn't adapt to the shocking new age aggressiveness of it. :thumbup:

I'll have to see F01 in person but by the looks of it in print and media, it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Coco Savage (Mar 18, 2006)

this car and future generations will be borrowing styling cues from the CS concept


----------



## drw1926 (Jul 11, 2004)

I like it, especially from the front. It's got one heck of a mean 'face'...imagine if it was hauling ass up behind you on the Autobahn.

I agree there are some similarites to the LS 460, especially with the rectangular exhaust cutouts in the lower valance. However, big sedans tend to be 'understated' (okay, conservative) so they have a lot less leeway with the design elements. Bottom line, they are always going to look similar to a certain extent. I certainly wouldn't mistake one for the other.

I think they were a little bit leery of going to far overboard with this iteration, given the negative reaction to the E65/66.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I also agree:thumbup:

The pre 2006 BMW 745's had the most aggressive rear end and was way ahead of its time overall. But some people could not stop bitching about its rear end. I wish BMW would have stayed more aggressive in the rear end as shown in CS concept.

I think the the side and the front looks good and the interior is a huge improvement. :thumbup:



mustaine said:


> +1 about E65 745i design, it was way ahead of its time and people couldn't adapt to the shocking new age aggressiveness of it. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll have to see F01 in person but by the looks of it in print and media, it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## amancuso (Jun 17, 2004)

Does anyone besides me think the front grilles are just way too big and out of proportion?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

amancuso said:


> Does anyone besides me think the front grilles are just way too big and out of proportion?


Yes.


----------



## Monizzle (Jan 10, 2007)

either make it the CS concept, or don't.
When i saw this thing a few months ago being tested on the roads, my first thought was "Why does that BMW look like a LS?".
Now, after seeing it unveiled all i can say is...yeesh. BMW has decided to completely ditch the idea of class it seems. I dislike Lexus, but the LS is designed so much better than this. I mean, what the **** were they thinking with the tail lights (again)?
S-Class FTW...

when it isn't being lemon lawed, of course.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Ordering! Plus, the new version of iDrive is crazy easy and nice. If people complain about this one, its cause their just plain stupid and can't learn.


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

EHDEN said:


> :thumbdwn:
> 
> the rear looks like the Lexus LS, which is NOT a good thing. Does not get close to the S-Class. MB still has not only BMW beat, but all other auto makers in the luxury vehicle by a mile IMO.


 I don't see how it looks like a LS, the LS is smoother and more has more of a heavy bulky look. This has a light, sharp look. Besides, Lexus takes its designs and ideas from Mercedes.
Hence why the LS is never chosen over a S-Class.

Either way, this is probably better than the LS. We see about reliablity.


----------



## MK Bahrain (Aug 11, 2008)

its a copy paste from the Lexus LS 460 from the back!!!:tsk:


----------

